
Russian science is amazing. So why hasn’t it taken over the world? - bootload
http://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2015/01/04/russian-science-amazing-why-hasn-taken-over-world/u61VuLiq3lJiyIMY0OLZ7N/story.html
======
danielmorozoff
Cool article.

Something to be said about russia that was not mentioned. The education system
of russia has greatly deteriorated. What made soviet science what it was, was
the unbelievable school system, from pre school to graduate study. Coupled to
a cultural identity linked to knowledge. In many ways, the Russia that emerged
out of the soviet union has lost its way in the aspects of learning, compared
both to the communist years as well as those dating back to the empire.

------
Cypher
Thanks for the history lesson.

